# Nancy drew install error



## ladylilyofleves (Nov 2, 2007)

ok. I got the new Nancy Drew game, The White wolf of Icicle Creek, and I tried to load it up on my laptop and it doesn't even make it to 2nd disk and it says:

Component: Required Video
Error: Data error (Cyclic redundancy check) 

So I tried loading it up on my other computer and it lets me do the 2nd disk and right becore it gets to the end of instalation with about 5-10% left it says:

Component: Nd Central
Error: Access is Denied


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

What kind of Operating system do you have? What are you comptuer specs?


----------



## ladylilyofleves (Nov 2, 2007)

i'm not sure i'm not too good with computer stuff like that


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Operating system, like Windows XP or VIsta?


----------



## ladylilyofleves (Nov 2, 2007)

I believe it's Vista


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

You'll need to try using compatiblity mode as Windows XP, right click on the application your trying to run, go to properties, go to compatiblity tab, and set it Windows XP compatible


----------



## ladylilyofleves (Nov 2, 2007)

I didn't know what to right click but everything I tried didn't say anything about compatibility


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Are sure 100% sure there is no compatiblity tab? The program your trying to run like "Nancy Drew". Right click on it. 

Btw, do you have problems installing the game or trying to run the game?


----------



## ladylilyofleves (Nov 2, 2007)

installing the game is the problem
it doesnt get far enogh tofinish installing before the error comes up
but there is a little icon on the desktop that said Play nancy drew games so i right clicked that. Clicked the compatibility tab and it said it cant run itt because of some error with there being no Central file 
(which is the part it doesnt instal when the error comes up whe i try and instal it)


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Try reinstall nancy drew game in compatiblity mode.


----------



## ladylilyofleves (Nov 2, 2007)

ok well it wont let me because it never fully installed and everytime I try to install it again it just does the same thing.
so I really don't know what to do.
if you don't have any other ideas the i'll just give up and get a new game.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

How it won't let you install the game, are you the owner user of your computer?

There are always alot of ideas to get your game working, don't expect to give up. You may try goggling it.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Can you give us an update please?


----------



## ladylilyofleves (Nov 2, 2007)

ok sorry I havent replied in a while
I went on vacation but when I got back I tried to load it again and its just doing the same thing and google wont help so I'm going to try it on my friends computer this Friday so i'll let you know after that.
I had one theory...Think it might help if I sign in as Administrator and try to load it?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

YEah, If you are NOT using the limited account of xp. If you using the limited account, you have no right to install it unless your the owner of your computer. How many user accounts do you have on vista?


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

gamerbyron said:


> YEah, If you are NOT using the limited account of xp. If you using the limited account, you have no right to install it unless your the owner of your computer. How many user accounts do you have on vista?


_*CORRECT!*_

If you are the only user on the computer I can show you a way to access the hidden admin account on your desktop to turn your account into an admin one. You know what if you are the only user just do this: If you are at the Welcome screen and want to log on with the Administrator account, but it's not listed, press Ctrl+Alt+Del twice to bring up the logon window, which then allows you to log on as Administrator.
Then go to start - control panel - user accounts - your account - change account type - click admin. Then restart PC and try to reinstall the game!

Good Luck!


----------

